# nuc hived in 10 frame with top entrance



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It sounds as though one hive was recently moved over from a smaller nuc, and the other was overwintered in its current hive body. Is that correct? If so, its not surprising that they have different amount of traffic at this point.

There are many beekeepers that would not give a new hived nuc excessive room. If you moved this nuc into a single deep, you could wait to add another box until they have built out 8 frames in the deep. Similarly, wait to add the second medium until they have mostly built out the first medium.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with Rader, you gave them to much room to start.


----------



## Brent Strange (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks! So I should shake the bees off the frames in the second medium and pull the drawn frames off until they build out the deep and the medium? I can do when it is above 50 degrees right?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Another thing to think about is the SBB. It's going to be allowing a lot of ventilation perhaps more forcibly cooling the cluster than would be desirable.


----------

